

WikiWand: Beautiful, fast and modern way to read Wikipedia - thomasfoster96
http://www.wikiwand.com/

======
serf
I like the design, but I dislike the lack of information density as compared
to the original wikipedia design that the product is showcased against.

The NASA article, for example. Check out how much data disappears from the
right margin like location coordinates and employment numbers. I get that it's
not usually relevant to most users, but I don't feel like it detracts from the
experience for those uninterested. It's easy to skim right past and maintains
a relatively clean layout.

Is there a more data-intensive setting for wikiwand? I'm all for minimal, but
the standard wikipedia interface seems to be more data oriented, which is what
wikipedia is really used for.

~~~
thomasfoster96
There isn't much in the way of settings that I've been able to find, but I do
think that perhaps a sans-serif font would have been a better choice for
screens (keep serif fonts for print versions of articles) and with a smaller
font size might make the text feel a bit denser. Also, they've been a bit
thorough with the spacing between paragraphs and sections. I suppose that with
a custom stylesheet you could change that.

I guess there's still the same data and information, but the emphasis on
images and lack of information on things like lists and categories swings the
balance from data to visuals.

